# Has anyone ever tried using homeopathy (Pulsatilla) for breech baby?



## lizabird (Jan 19, 2004)

I am just wondering if anyone here has any experience with a breech baby, using the homeopathic remedy "Pulsatilla 30" - I have a friend who is due in another 2 weeks, breech baby, my mom does homeopathy and suggested this, and I am just curious about it and interested in some first-hand experiences.

Thanks!!


----------



## Raven (Dec 15, 2001)

I used it twice - never did anything though. I have however, heard many positive stories from other people who say it helped them.


----------



## BensMom (May 4, 2002)

I've currently been using pulsatilla to turn my babe, since Tues. So far, the babe is still breech. I just switched to a higher dose, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I used it for my transverse baby (it worked at the last possible minute.) The interesting thing is that it's my constitutional remedy- the one that seems to fit most of my ailments most of the time- and also his.


----------



## lizabird (Jan 19, 2004)

Interesting, thanks. My mom is on some sort of homeopathic listserv, kind of like MDC, I think, and she posted the question there as well. Apparently several people responded and said they had about 75-85% success rate using it which seems really amazing to me. I sent some to my friend and I think she plans to use it, which will be neat to see if anything happens for her.

Flapjack, that's interesting that it's your constitutional remedy too. Cool!


----------



## melamama (Oct 8, 2002)

My midwife used it to turn my posterior babe, and she did flip in labor--but flipped back for her birth.
Like flapjack it is my constitutional remedy also, although not dd's.


----------



## babacyd (Jul 1, 2005)

I heard wonderful things about Pulsatilla as well. It can not hurt mom or babe so I do not see why not to try. ANIKO


----------



## NiksMom (Nov 26, 2001)

I used it along with seeing a chiropractor, but neither did any good, but I have a bicornate uterus so that is probably why.


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

I used it and a bunch of other techniques so I'm not sure which one worked. My daughter turned head down and stayed that way. I did Webster technique (chiropractor), pulsatilla, I put a bag of frozen peas over my upper belly (on baby's head), played loud annoying music with headphones on my upper belly, and DH talked soothingly to my lower belly telling baby to turn. So who knows which one worked! Oh I also laid upside down on an ironing board propped against the couch.


----------

